

Solving the traveling salesman problem on GoogleMaps with a GA and JavaScript - kriptonicx
http://www.theprojectspot.com/tutorial-post/solving-traveling-salesman-problem-using-google-maps-and-genetic-algorithms/9/

======
byoung2
Literally hours ago I was looking through Google Maps documentation for a way
to plot a route with waypoints that I needed in a specific order (I'm plotting
shipment updates in the order they occur, which may not be in the most
efficient path order). I saw that there is a flag to optimize waypoints, which
Google described as an implementation of the traveling salesman problem. A few
hours later I just happened to see this article on HN. This seems to happen to
me on HN too often to be coincidence. Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?

